
Show HN: Convenient self-education through books. Is it possible?. LearnBay - TroyHarder
Every time when I am trying to learn any topic through books, I am looking for books’ selections that can help me to handle a topic and every time I encounter the same problems:<p>1)The majority of books’ selections is subjective<p>2) In order to make them objective, I should spend a bunch of time on analyzing a lot of selections, on searching the best books on the selections, on understanding why should I read the book and where I can apply what I read, and finally - reading a huge number of reviews - all these steps take me several hours to complete.<p>3) If I do not make them objective, I often waste money and time on shitty books.<p>I asked my friends, and do you know what? Of course, you know what, they have the same problems.<p>Therefore, I decided to create an app that can help me, my friends, and other people, who want to get structured and modern knowledge using the books.<p>The app brings together the best books. They are all organized by topics. Also, each book has a structured description to help you understand what is in the book and why to read it.<p>Why is it objective???<p>Our team analyzes information from all over the internet. Dozens of articles, videos, hundreds of reviews, plenty of conversations with professionals on forums. Thus, you get the most objective books’ selections.<p>If you like the idea – download the app and try it, maybe you will find something useful for yourself.<p>The app is in the MVP stage; therefore, I ask everyone who is interested in the development of this idea to give feedback in the comments on google play or here. Any suggestions and criticism.<p>If we unite ideas, we can make self-education convenient and better.<p>LINK ON GOOGLE PLAY -- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.LearnBay.LearnBay
======
HenryKissinger
Good idea!

Some topics are too niche for you to be able to be picky. How do you deal with
that?

Also, do you look at the latest books to update your recommendation process?

~~~
TroyHarder
Hello,

Initially, I want to fulfill the most popular topics and topics that cover my
specializations. When it gets to topics that are too niche, I am planning to
hire some people that work in the niche. Thus, some independent researches
with experience in learning using books will collect the best information, and
then they will discuss and structure it.

The app is new, so all books are modern. However, later all topics of course
will be updated

Thanks for your feedback, share the idea to get more feedback and refine it.

